# صور لحادث فظيع جدا شارك لنتجنب الحوادث



## safety113 (6 مارس 2010)

هذه صور لحادث فظيع جدا تم اثناء نقل احدى اللوادر لانابيب نفط فاعترض طريق اللودر حيوان
فحاول الهرب لم يستطع مما دفعه لاستخدام فرامل قوي جدا
تم العثور على السائق نصفين نصف على مقعده والنصف الاخر خارج السيارة ضمن احد الانابيب
اما مرافقه فقد مات وتم العثور على جثته ممزقة على بعد حوالي عشرة امتار

ارجو التعليق لتعم الفائدة للجميع
انظر الى المرفقات


----------



## ha21 (6 مارس 2010)

الاخ safety 113
مشكور ولكن 
اين الصور


----------



## ashrafmansour (6 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ashrafmansour (6 مارس 2010)

أين الصور يا أخى


----------



## safety113 (6 مارس 2010)

الصور بالمرفقات اخوتي الاعزاء


----------



## شبكشي (6 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافية على المجهود الطيب


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (7 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمير شربك (7 مارس 2010)

الله يستر من ساع الغفلة


----------



## ابن الجزيرة (8 مارس 2010)

الله يجزاك خير معلومة مفيدة


----------



## يوسف_555 (9 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمروصلاح (13 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم - موضوع جميل


----------



## husscorps (14 مارس 2010)

thanks a lot & good luck


----------



## agharieb (6 مايو 2010)

شكراً جزيلا


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (7 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخي على الصور انها و الله عبرة لنتجنب هذا النوع من الحوادث.


----------



## Abdullah elsebaey (7 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 مايو 2010)

السرعة أساس كل المصائب


----------



## م.عزوز (8 مايو 2010)

*مشكور ...*

يعطيك العافية على هالصور ,,

بس تتوقعون شباب كيف يمكن تفادي مثل الحوادث هذي ,,
هل فية اقتراحات معينة لديكم ,, ياليت نتشارك فيها لتعم الفائدة..

مشكورين


----------



## شبكشي (8 مايو 2010)

نظرا لاحمال المعدة فوق طاقتها وعدم تثبيت الكيسي بالشكل الصحيح ادت الي وقوع مثل هذا الحادث وكثير من الحوادث الانقلاب فانها تنزلق تحت هذا التصرف العشوائي


----------



## سليم صبرة (9 مايو 2010)

اخى العزيز 
عند نقل هذا النوع من الانابيب او اى مادة طويلة لابد من اتخاذ اجراءات السلامة 
وهنا سبب الحادث 
1- كانت الشاحنة مسرعة 
2- الانابيب غير مربوطة ( مكروبة ) لمنع الانزلاق 
وعند اجراء التحميل يجب من اتخاذ اجراءات السلامة وهى 
1- لابد من ربط الانابيب من ثلاث مواضع 
من الامام والوسط والخلف , عملية الربط تمنع من انزلاق الانابيب الى الامام وتكون سرعة الانابيب سرعة الشاحنة 
2- الرباط يكون عبارة عن سلك من المعدن 
3-يجب ان يشد السلك المعدنى بواسطة مكنة شد الكوابل 
لكن مع الاسف الشاحنة غير مجهزة لربط الكوابل حسب الصورة 
وعلى شرطة المرور تحديد ووضع سرعة للشاحنات 
مهندس سليم صبرة 
مشرف السلامة والوقاية بمحطة غزة لتوليد الكهرباء 
غزة فلسطين 
التوقيع 
سلامة موقع العمل مسئولية جميع العاملين


----------



## mahmoudsukar (9 ديسمبر 2010)

* شكرا*


----------



## أسامة يحى (9 نوفمبر 2012)

فعلا حادث فظيع للغاية.....خطأ كبير وفادح ....عدم الاهتمام بأبسط مبادئ السلامة هو السبب الرئيسي في الحادث,,,الصور توضح اختراق الانابيب للبودي بسسب عدم وجود حاجز يفصل بين الكابينة ومقطورة الشحن.....ياريت يبقى عظة للغير


----------



## دعيرم (3 يناير 2013)

اللهم اكفنا شر الحوادث


----------



## QHSE ENSP (14 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## وليد زهران (26 يناير 2013)

لك خالص الشكر 
من الحادث تبين عدم ملائمة السيارة لنوع الحمولة التى تسببت فى الحادث


----------

